# Best quote I've heard so far today



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Always have time for a chuckle. This one was worth sharing.

*"I'm busier than a one legged ass kicker on a skate board going up hill."*

as compared to my old stand-by:

*"I'm busier than a one-armed paper hanger."*

Many people don't know what a paper hanger is! But, if you've never hung wall-paper, you've never been married.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Guess I'm lucky then, the wife hates wallpaper.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thank goodness it's gone out of style around here.....I've hung a bunch of it and hope to never do it again.


----------

